# I maked you a Tri Tip..........



## Puff1 (Nov 11, 2007)

.......but I eated it


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 11, 2007)

I would have eated it too.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 11, 2007)

(Cappy chooses winner of Frozen Few)


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 11, 2007)

looks like it was delicious.


----------



## Griff (Nov 11, 2007)

I made a tri tip last night but no pics. I know, I know. No pics = no cook. We even had the first of this season's king crab. Should have just kept my mouth shut about last night tri tip.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> (Cappy chooses winner of Frozen Few)


 [smilie=banana.gif]
I see the low down in Myrtle will be the same as Meechigan tonight  
(If you drop out being a judge......by January you could enter  )


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I made a tri tip last night but no pics. I know, I know. No pics = no cook. We even had the first of this season's king crab. Should have just kept my mouth shut about last night tri tip.


(Puff trying to imagine the size of a moose tri tip  )


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 11, 2007)

That looks groovy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good Poof!  Would have been better with a reverse sear!  I try to learn you new things but you just don't listen.


----------



## john a (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice looking piece of beef Puff.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks great Puff...thats what I want for breakfast next time I meet you.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 12, 2007)

That looks fine to me Puff, Whos Poof?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 12, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you all.
Wittdog you got it  
JB, Larry and I have cute little pet names for each other. His is dufus


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dat tri tip looks good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2007)

Puff, you disappoint me! I thought I would get some!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, you disappoint me! I thought I would get some!


You know where I live.
But who in the hell would want to vacation here?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't get there from here!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't get there from here!     [/quote:32nog9v3]
Yeah I know.....you'd have to fly East :roll:


----------

